# Need help constructing a daemons of Chaos army.



## WagesofSin309 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi guys!

Was going to post this in the army list section but after reading the rules it seems that this is a better place for my post.

Anyway, I am a pretty new player. Though I started playing at 5th ed. I never really had any games. One can say I follow the game with rulebooks and army books, but I never had a chance to game. So what I am asking is if someone would help me construct an army list or two to play around with and get me started getting practical experience.

I am not looking for a power army necessarily(but could be), but something to play around with different combinations. Here is what I have:

Greater daemon of Nurgle
Greater daemon of Tzeentch
2 x Epidemius(had intentions of using as heralds and character interchangeably)
Herald of Slaanesh on Daemonette
20 Bloodletters
20 plaguebearers with command
20 plaguebearers with command
24 Horrors
8 Nurgling bases
2 Bloodcrushers
2 Fiends of Slaanesh
2 beasts of Nurgle
6 Flamers

(I figure I could easily convert some other Heralds from the basic models if needed)

Really looking for any lists at around 2000pts, but could be higher or lower if you got a good idea. Also looking for general pointed in using the army.


Thanks!


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

WagesofSin309 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Was going to post this in the army list section but after reading the rules it seems that this is a better place for my post.
> 
> ...


Well, for a fun army, I'd go nurgle/khorne combo, great hammer and anvil combo there.

Greater Daemon of nurgle, 40 plaguebearers, 20 bloodletters in two units of 10, one unit of 6 flamers, 1 unit of bloodcrushers (2). Sounds like 2000 points to me, be a fairly decent 2000. I would go for two heralds of nurgle with level 1 for that combo, some nice stat lowering spells, nurgle has some really annoying and nice magic too, really survivable greater daemon too. Nurglings could be used to bulk up too if you want and the points are spare, try adding up those points and see how you go, for me it's about 2000
40 plague = 500ish, great UC is 650 or so, bloodletters 260, Blood crushers 140 etc.

I wouldn't bother with the nurgle beasts, they aren't really that useful, not seeing as they're a rare choice anyways. I might throw in a herald of tzeentch and some horrors too, but it's all about points...

What do you really want in an army? I'm thinking nurgle themed as I like the idea of the most epic damage soak in fantasy...


----------



## WagesofSin309 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! Yes I was thinking Nurgle and Khorne based mostly(since that's what I have most.). Though should I be worried about the magic phase? I hear nurgle beasts aren't so great but they must have their uses?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

WagesofSin309 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Yes I was thinking Nurgle and Khorne based mostly(since that's what I have most.). Though should I be worried about the magic phase? I hear nurgle beasts aren't so great but they must have their uses?


Mainly as a damage soak, but plaguebearers do it better and contribute better for points imo.

Well with the unclean one and two heralds of nurgle you have 6 DD already which isn't too bad and 8 on the offence. If you want more magic, throw in some pink horrors and a herald of tzeentch, that'll up your dice to about 11-13 or so if you wish and 9 DD.

The list will rely a bit on the bloodcrushers to do that crucial damage and break enemy units, so use it wisely.


----------



## WagesofSin309 (Jul 24, 2008)

Do I understand correctly in that the plague bearers are in one big unit of 40? Or two separate units? What gift choices would you give the heralds and should one be a standard bearer?


----------



## norest4thewicked (Jun 3, 2009)

Greater daemon of Nurgle - good, tar pit unit good for a anvil, give him trappings of nugle, the one that gives him 4+ save and Regen :victory:

Greater daemon of Tzeentch- use as kairos for long ranged magic

2 x Epidemius(had intentions of using as heralds and character interchangeably) use as herad of nurgle on palanquin with noxious vapors and slime trail for max survivability

Herald of Slaanesh on Daemonette ? you mean seeker... honestly i dont go for slanesh that much so idc

20 Bloodletters very good :mrgreen:

20 plaguebearers with command great for anvil!!!!

20 plaguebearers with command great for anvil!!!!

24 Horrors There good but dont fit with the hammer and anvil

8 Nurgling bases Not that great

2 Bloodcrushers Heavy cavalry that gets shot and eaten fast

2 Fiends of Slaanesh work perfectly for a hammer, flank units that attack plaguebearers and get warmachine crews :grin:

2 beasts of Nurgle suck 

6 Flamers VERY good unit 6xd6 shots zomfg thats just great, an extra plus is that they can just move behind units and keep firing so they should never be able to charge this unit if used right!

A aprox list so you can get a good idea

Heroes

Hearld of nurgle w/ Palanquin, Noxious vapours , Slime trail

Great unclean one w/ Noxious vapours, Slime trail, Trappings of nurgle <-- Lord

Core

20 bloodletters w/ Standard, Banner of endless war, Musician and bloodreaper

40 plaguebearers w/ Standard, musician, Icon of Eternal virulence

10 bloodletters w/ standard

Special

5 flesh hounds

5 flesh hounds

Rare

6 flamers

3 fiends of slanesh



2620 pts.... uhhh take of 1 fiends and a flamer and it should come close


----------



## WagesofSin309 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you both! I am getting a better idea of how a Daemons army lis supposed to look like. I'll admit, including everything I want is difficult as everything seems so high in point cost(I'm used to horde armies myself, really). It seems after spending point on all those expensive heralds/greater daemons you've got almost nothing to buy troops with.

Still wondering though, how is a Great unclean one best used? Looks to me that he is really slow now that I think of it. And what used do nurglings have?


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

WagesofSin309 said:


> Thank you both! I am getting a better idea of how a Daemons army lis supposed to look like. I'll admit, including everything I want is difficult as everything seems so high in point cost(I'm used to horde armies myself, really). It seems after spending point on all those expensive heralds/greater daemons you've got almost nothing to buy troops with.
> 
> Still wondering though, how is a Great unclean one best used? Looks to me that he is really slow now that I think of it. And what used do nurglings have?


Great Unclean one as magic and an unstoppable machine. He will be a magnet for all of the enemies artillery for a start, leaving your army unscathed. He's also the only non special character that gets level 4 nurgle spells and some of them are quite nice. 10 wounds, T6....


----------

